

Could a new phonetic alphabet promote world peace? - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21505114

======
lutusp
This is naive. Since there are more "civil" wars (an oxymoron) than wars
between nations, the opposite argument can be made with some justice -- if
everyone spoke the same language or had easier ways to communicate, that might
increase armed conflict because for the first time, groups of people would
more easily understand what other groups were saying, and take offense.

“It is only the dead who have seen the end of war” -- Plato

